# Solved: attached photos in emails too large



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

I need some info to pass on to a friend without seeming too grouchy. I think it's cos she really just does not understand and I don't know how to explain it to her. 
The problem is. 

I use Outlook Express as it's what I've had ever since I had a computer. I have Gmail also but the express address is the one all my old friends already have. 
So then, I have this one close friend of many years who from time to time insists on sending some things, photos mainly, that are too large for my screen. Yeah I can see them but only by scrolling from side to side and up and down, which is a pain.

I can't open her docs either if sent as attachments and finally got her to stop sending those. But not photos.
The latest photo is 1.53MB. That doesn't seem large but it sure fills the entire screen.

OK I know I can forward them to gmail and open there and see what she's sent, or even just give her that address.
Fine. No problem there. But it bothers me that I can't find a way to instruct her on the proper way to send photos via emails.
She claims nobody else has ever said anything. Maybe so. Maybe they don't want to offend. 

Thanks
JayD

Tech Support Guy System Info Utility version 1.0.0.1
OS Version: Microsoft Windows XP Home Edition, Service Pack 3, 32 bit
Processor: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 3.00GHz, x86 Family 15 Model 4 Stepping 3
Processor Count: 2
RAM: 3710 Mb
Graphics Card: RADEON X300 SE 128MB HyperMemory, 128 Mb
Hard Drives: C: Total - 73163 MB, Free - 52427 MB; 
Motherboard: Dell Inc. , 0WG261, , ..CN698615CP01D3.
Antivirus: , Updated: yes, On-Demand Scanner: Enabled


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

I think it has something to do with your machine.

When you open these images, what program is used to open them?

The same goes for the documents, what type of documents was being sent?


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Your friend apparently doesn't know how to reduce the file size of those photos before emailing them to you. That's why you have to scroll vertically and horizontally to view them.

I have a few friends who occasionally do this to me. I don't say anything. I just save them and then reduce the file size so they're completely viewable.

-----------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Like DaveA said, it is your machine that is not rescaling the opened size of the image or the document. And that, also mentioned, depends upon what you use to open those said files. I can create a 4000 pixel wide and 3000 pixel tall image, much larger than my, and most other people's, screen, that will open up to either the full size of this (smaller) screen, or to the full pixel-to-pixel size, where I have to scroll, or to anything in-between size or beyond. That is because of my image viewing program (IrfanView) allows me those options.

(Note: the byte size of the photos you mentioned is really not that large. 1.5MB is pretty much a "small" byte count for a photo anymore. Most cell phones can create much larger (byte-wise) photos. The only time file size of 1MB or more is a real problem is it you or the sender is using a dial-up modem. And that is where sending just one such file size can easily take up to 5 minutes! No one wants to use dial-up unless there is no other option.)

Likewise with my document programs (such as Word, OpenOffice, LibreOffice, or Adobe Reader, among others) I can set what size I want to see my opened document at.

But, I am guessing here, that you are trying to look at those images not in some other program other that the mail client you have. That is probably why you experiencing the problem, and the other people are probably using some other client or program, such as when they download the file in question and open it separate from the mail tool.

One of the problems with using an antiquated mail client like Outlook Express is that you are pretty much limited to some scaling factor built into the mail client itself, there are not too many re-sizing capabilities. That may be one of the reasons that Microsoft have pretty much abandoned the advancement of it (that and becoming harder to maintain security of some virus detection programs). You eventually may get to a point where there will be very little transition tools or capabilities when you finally decide to get off of Outlook Express.

That is why I suggesting that you right now learn a new email client tool. One that Microsoft has created is called "Microsoft Live Mail" (not Microsoft Mail, which is also on it's way out). With MS Live Mail you will find that there is a very easy transition from MS Outlook Express, or even Outlook if you were using that. You will find that there are automatic things done for you when you start Live Mail up the first time, that it will ask you if you want to import all your mail contacts and other settings right into Live Mail. It works really well.

Plus, you will find that all the controls and selections are pretty much is the same area, if not the exact same place. Plus, you will find that you will have a lot more features that you didn't realize you needed. Plus, there are features to change the viewing of the files from within Live Mail to allow you to resize the viewing.


----------



## Soundy (Feb 17, 2006)

OR, you could add a filter in your OE that will automatically forward ALL your email to your Gmail address. You could also check with your mail provider (ISP, or whoever), there's probably an option server-side that you can enable to send all your incoming mail to your Gmail address.

But none of that really SOLVES the issue, that OP's friend is attaching photos that are really way bigger than they need to be. Unfortunately, there are about 15,000 different ways your friend can handle this, depending on what mail program she's using, what image viewer/editor apps she has/uses/is comfortable with, and to some degree even, what OS she's running. Some mail programs can automatically resize attached or embedded images. Many image viewer apps can send image directly to email, and be configured to automatically resize images them first. The problem is, the friend isn't likely to change software, and without knowing what she IS using and what steps she's following for attaching pictures, there's NO way to recommend a change in workflow.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Thanks to all for replies and I understand a lot more now.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

You have this marked Solved, but that doesn't tell us what you've done to make it Solved.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Simply told my friend to use my gmail address instead of the one she sends pix to. That solved the problem for me. Gmail opens fine, no problem.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

So you're avoiding the problem, not Solving it. Whatever you're happy with. But I really do recommend Windows Live Mail. It has a much more friendly front end (the human interface) than Gmail, assuming you are using their web mail interface. I do use both, and a couple others.

By the way, even using Gmail, use can use a more friendly front-end client, for example Thunderbird, which give you familiar controls and windows.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Hi again Chuck,
Are you saying Thunderbird can be used with Gmail? 
Re: Windows Live Mail. Some long time ago I got a HotMail account and it was so long ago that I forgot just why I had it. Every once in a great while, I get something in the mail at my OE inbox but instead of opening there, I get directed to a windows mail inbox of some kind. I'm asked for a password but never actually have to use it, whatever it was, and the mailbox opens. I had early problems with windows sky drive and gave up on it. Too confusing. For example, a notice informed me that I couldn't use some feature because I had something that would only work on Windows XP.
Well, that's what I do have. XP. So I wrote to MSFT to ask about it and never got a reply. So gave up right there. Maybe I need to go back or else open another new account and see what things are like now. ?? Don't know. I like things that are straight forward but those words can mean something else to anyone who is really tech savvy. I have to struggle. A friend gave me HTML book for dummies. I guess he thought I was ready for some kind of advanced thing but I didn't understand a word I tried to read. That stuff comes very hard. Once I do learn something, I do retain it but it just takes so long and at my age heck, I don't want to read tech manuals. It's like, there isn't that much runway ahead of me so why waste what I've got?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Thunderbird can absolutely be used for your Gmail.
Thunderbird makes it pretty easy to setup, also.

Mail clients (Outlook, Outlook Express, Thunderbird, and lots of others) used to always require some server names and ports to use and other seemingly confusing terms. But a lot has changed in the last couple years. Most new mail clients automatically adjust and test the connection settings once you enter in your email name and password. Even the email clients on my smartphone automated all of the needed settings once I entered my name and password for some odd email name severs I have.

For example, my mail client on my smartphone (and it is over 2 years old now - I am due to upgrade) and Windows Live Mail, and even Thunderbird were all able to automatically connect, setup and test the settings to my personal domain name (that is my lastname(no that's not it).com and I have a business domain too. All setup without me having to enter anything other than just my email name and password.

By the way, Hotmail is a Microsoft service, and while you can still log in through the Hotmail.com web address, you could also use Microsoft Live Mail, perhaps even Thunderbird. Just try them out and see what works best for you.
One more point, I think Microsoft is trying to get rid of Hotmail names, and they now have available for all users a new name with "outlook.com" at the end. Just go to outlook.com to try it out. You can log on using your hotmail name too.

Microsoft's Skydrive is not email. It is an online file storage facility that Microsoft gives everybody at least 7GB of free online (the "cloud") storage.

Reading any HTML book is only for learning how to code in HTML (HyperText Markup Language). That is the hidden coding in all webpages that tell your browser what colors and pictures to put on the webpage for the user to see. There are almost no answers pertaining to email to be found in an HTML book. Not too useful for you.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Redondo Beach? Oh damn seeing that makes me homesick. Visit home (Palm Desert) once a year and hate to leave it. I once lived in Redondo Beach but heck, that was like maybe 45 or more yrs ago. Wouldn't recognize it now I bet.

Ok, thanks much for the info, which naturally makes me curious about something. Thunderbird. Of course I'd heard of it but don't know what advantage there is. Why is Thunderbird any better say then Gmail? Or what does TB add to gmail should be my question.

HTML. Yes. I understood what it is okay. I was just pointing out that I tried reading about the subject in a book a friend gave me, thinking I might get something out of it or get better educated with things tech. But sadly my ability to process stuff like that is darn near impossible. I'd probably be okay in a classroom setting I think. But not simply reading something and then understanding it.

Understand Skydrive for storage but found it very confusing to easily use. But that was a few yrs ago and so maybe things have changed a bit.

Nuther question. I keep seeing ads for something called tablets and it almost looks like they might double as phones. ??? That can't be right can it?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Gmail and Thunderbird.
First, Gmail is a real email service that Google was kind enough to give us, but it doesn't have a real stand-alone client for itself. Instead it uses a webpage interface. Those webpages work ok, and most of the features you might want to use are there, however, the look that you might be familiar with using something like Outlook or Outlook Express is not there. There is no 3 window setup; folders, headings and look at some one selected email.

Also, Thunderbird has some real nice features like the ability to set up filters for junk mail, filters to automate handling of some received email following certain parameters (like who from) and what to do with it. Those features can be very useful. Gmail also has some similar capabilities, it's just you have to figure out their controls.

By the way, if you are wondering why would Google give us such a useful free service like email (which initially had the then phenomenal 1GB of email space! When other email services were usually way under just 100MB) well, the Google servers "scan" over your email words (not by humans, just unjudging machines) so that they can put on those Gmail webpages ads that you might also be interested in.

Next, Thunderbird is an email client. It provides that familiar 3 window appearance (and other options, as well, like an integrated calendar) but it does not provide an email service. You still need to get to some email providing service and then use Thunderbird to connect to it.

As for your last question, tablets vs phones and perhaps even PCs. I am using a tablet to respond right now. You can have a tablet, with or without any phone service. It all depends upon how much you want to pay. And, eventually, any phone service connected tablets biggest cost will probably be the phone service. You can get a WiFi only tablet (what I am using) but those are limited to wherever you can connect to a WiFi signal. I only use this tablet at home, so that is no real problem for me. You can get tablets that also have mobile phone connection (either 3G or better and more expensive 4G) whichever also have WiFi, which is really versatile. It's just you will have that monthly phone charge.

Then there are the newer big phones that are small enough to fit in a purse or jacket pocket, but larger than the most of the larger of the usual selection of smartphones. That category is sorta called "phablet" (phone/tablet). If your eyes are old and your desire to just have one device that will also double as your phone then that could be a good choice for you.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Chuck, you said:


> As for your last question, tablets vs phones and perhaps even PCs. I am using a tablet to respond right now. You can have a tablet, with or without any phone service. It all depends upon how much you want to pay.


You were using one of those tablet thingys to write the above. OK, so a tablet is internet connected.
Gotta be or you wouldn't have been able to reply using one. So now my question is, and aware you're using that WiFi thing as well, is there some extra ISP charge for the tablet while using answering here? Why not just use your desktop and larger keyboard? Wouldn't that be easier while at home? If I understand things correctly, a tablet is a remote and truly wireless computer in so far as email and some other things, and as you mentioned that other case where the tab and phone are combined.

I know we might need something in the way of a phone after the first of the year. Planning trip home for a visit, everytime I go back and for every darn thing I have to rent from condo to car, I have been asked for my mobile (cell) number. When I tell ppl I don't own one they look at me like my fly is open or something. Jeesh. But I can see the use of one both for here and when travelling home or anywhere else. Just badly hung up on all the damn offers and each one more confusing as the numbers grow, And it is not always easy to get straight answers because the ppl one speaks to are more interested in the sales then helping a person find the item that fits their user habits and pocketbook. Some of the phones here are sold as either free or greatly discounted but, they also want a two year contract. Two Years? Good Grief. How do I know I'll be around that long?


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

A WiFi only device (phone, phablet, tablet, laptop, or desktop computer) has no ISP (Internet Service Provider) charges while using just the WiFi. If you have WiFi and phone data device (which might be G3 or G4 or some other phone type of high speed service) then there would be a monthly charge plus perhaps some additional charge if your data usage is beyond some maximum byte limit. (My Sprint package currently has no data usage limit. But I do pay a $10/month extra for "4G" service, even though I am not in any Sprint "4G" area most of the time. grrrrrr) Don't confuse WiFi with phone data, they are not the same. Both can get you to the Internet, but WiFi is not over your phone's data plan (an exception is if the WiFi is provided by a nearby phone service Hotspot device of yours).

As for why use a tablet over a home computer. Convenience. Sure, I have a nice desktop computer and even two laptops that are a heck of a lot easier to type on rather than this tablet (yeah, using it right now, too) but where I am right now (my porcelain library ;-) ) it is just more convenient to use this tablet.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

Chuck, okay. Getting an education here. 
So tablet or smart phone or a combo of both will connect via wi-fi.
(an exception is if the WiFi is provided by a nearby phone service Hotspot device of yours).
Can you please clear up your comment above. For example, my isp I believe does provide WiFi and is a telecom giant here. BT (British Telecom). We also have their phone service. Does that then mean they'd charge extra if I were using a BT hotspot? 

From what I've been reading, and there's so much it's mind numbing, G3 is faster than WiFi. G4 faster yet. At the moment only one company here has G4, they tied it up for a short while but after a certain date soon, others will be able to offer G4.

If I get a smart phone or tablet (do you have a preference? ) what do I look for if I want to use it in the USA. I live for now, in the UK. Interesting that you were answering last post from your library, which I call my office.lol. So you can do emails etc from anywhere in your house providing there's nothing to block your signal. What's the battery life?

Oh btw, from the prices you quoted, you are paying lots less it seems, then here. Nothing is inexpensive here. Some folks, many in fact, call it Rip Off Britain.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

Lots of questions, So I am using my desktop computer... Breaking this down into parts:


jayd said:


> Chuck, okay. Getting an education here.
> So tablet or smart phone or a combo of both will connect via wi-fi.
> (an exception is if the WiFi is provided by a nearby phone service Hotspot device of yours).
> Can you please clear up your comment above. For example, my isp I believe does provide WiFi and is a telecom giant here. BT (British Telecom). We also have their phone service.


What I said was "WiFi is not over your phone's data plan" When you are using WiFi, your WiFi device is going through your, or someone's, landline Internet connection. The exception being if the WiFi you are using is supplied by your "some-other device" connected to your cell phone service, which creates a small field of WiFi around that "some-other device".

Trying to explain this a bit more. You can buy/rent a hotspot device that uses the cell phone service to create a small island of WiFi around itself. You will be charged for the bytes transferred over that signal, to get to/from the Internet. 


> Does that then mean they'd charge extra if I were using a BT hotspot?


No, it depends who is paying for that hotspot. The hotspot at a coffee shop is generally paid by the coffee shop. You are not being charged for the WiFi, but instead, for the data over the cell phone company's service. Now, what sort of device creates a WiFi field around itself? If you have your own, then that depends upon what your cell phone company supplies or permits. Most times it is something that is about the size of a hockey puck, or a pack of cigarettes. It is generally not a phone, it has no microphone or speaker. It just sits on the table and makes its cell service connection, the Internet connection, and broadcasts out a WiFi signal. That WiFi signal could possibly allow up to 5 to 8 other WiFi devices to share that one Internet connection (through the cell service). Now, there are some cell phones that can also create a WiFi hotspot so that the cell phone can allow other WiFi devices access to the Internet through the cell service that the phone already has.

I qualify that as to whether or not a hotspot capable cell phone can actually create the hotspot. That depends upon your cell service company. Some cell phones can create a hotspot, but the feature might be disabled by your cell company. They want you to additionally buy their hotspot-only device for that. But some instructions are available on the Internet of how to re-enable the hotspot feature of your phone, even though the cell service company tried to prevent it.

This cell phone hotspot is very useful if you want to buy just a WiFi tablet and take it out to the park or coffeeshop. You just turn on your cell phone, turn on the hotspot feature, then turn on your tablet and WiFi connect it to your phone.

You perhaps have no interest in supplying Internet access to nearby friends and coffeemates at the next time you setup. In that case you simply limit the access to your WiFi hotspot. That's done with passwords. And you can share, if you want.


> From what I've been reading, and there's so much it's mind numbing, G3 is faster than WiFi. G4 faster yet. At the moment only one company here has G4, they tied it up for a short while but after a certain date soon, others will be able to offer G4.


Forget about comparing G-anything to WiFi for speed. There is a tremendous overlap. WiFi is not cell phone anything. G3 and G4 is cell service jargon meaning 3rd Generation or 4th Generation. The higher the "generation" usually means faster and more capable cell service. There is no set standard as to what 3G is or 4G is, other than 4G handles all transmission as data packets. Some 3G phones can not access the Internet when you are talking on the phone. That means with 4G you can do voice calls and use the Internet access at the same time - since the phone does not know the difference from a packet of voice data from a packet of Internet data, a packet is a packet.

There are other mind-numbing acronyms your hear bandied about, like WiMax and LTE (Long Term Evolution). WiMAX was Sprint's (here in the U.S.) method of getting faster speed (and they liked to call it 4G - but remember, there is no real definition as to what 4G is). However the Sprint's first "4G" (using WiMAX) was not all that quick or well received. Sprint is starting to switch over to the LTE method of 4G. Over in Europe I don't think WiMAX was ever used. Over there it is all going the way of GSM 4G LTE.

But again, all this is mind-numbing. Just find a cell service you like, that does what you want, and plunk down your wallet. All companies are wanting to get you the fastest service they can ... depending upon their budget and demand. 


> If I get a smart phone or tablet (do you have a preference? ) what do I look for if I want to use it in the USA. I live for now, in the UK


I don't have a preference of phone or tablet. I have both. I just use my tablet at home because the tablet is WiFi only. I could take it other places if there is a WiFi signal nearby (like at a coffee shop, or a friend's house, or by my cell phone's hotspot capability - which I have never tried. Here, in the USA, any cell service is not what is usually compatible with what you have in Europe. You can pay extra to your current GSM phone service, but that can be expensive! (GSM, "Global System for Mobile" is the type of cell service used throughout Europe), and is one of the two methods here in the US. The other method is CDMA (Code Division Multiple Access), mainly Verizon and Sprint, and it is not compatible with GSM at all. GSM (that's your type) has a SIM (Subscriber Identity Module) chip installed in the phone which identifies your account to the network. You can easily remove the SIM card from one phone and plug it into almost any other GSM phone and your phone can now work. So, a cheaper way of using your European GSM phone in the US is to get (buy/rent, whatever) a US GSM card and use it while you are in the US. Re-plug your old SIM card when you get back to Europe. But know that each SIM card has it's own phonEuropeanr, so, not using your Europen SIM card means your European number is not going to ring through that phone. Anybody calling it will just immediately be sent to your voice mail.


> Interesting that you were answering last post from your library, which I call my office.lol. So you can do emails etc from anywhere in your house providing there's nothing to block your signal. What's the battery life?


Yup, I can use my tablet anywhere I can get a useful WiFi signal. As for the battery life, I get about 10 hours per charge. That is pretty much the middle ground of what you expect to get with a tablet, which ranges from around 7 hours to 15 hours. That, of course, really depends upon what you are using the tablet for. Some people sit and watch videos, which can be power hungry, or just listen to stored music, where the screen is not lit (a big power user) and they have the headphones plugged it. Note, driving real speakers loud can also be a big power user.


> Oh btw, from the prices you quoted, you are paying lots less it seems, then here. Nothing is inexpensive here. Some folks, many in fact, call it Rip Off Britain.


I don't think I said what I do pay. What I mentioned is that *on top of my regular cell phone service* I have to pay an additional $10/month only because I have a "4G" smartphone (I have the Samsung S Galaxy Epic.) In most places I am not even close to the few "4G" towers, I live in the beach area near Los Angeles! But regardless, I have that $10/month surcharge. The Sprint "4G" isn't even get close to the 4G speed that their newest implementation can achieve. And the old Sprint 4G (WiMAX) is not compatible with their new 4G (LTE). My phone is in need of being replaced anyway, as it is nearly 3 years old now. But, I want to switch over to the much larger Verizon 4G service. It will probably cost me more, but I should be able to get speedy 4G in most of the places I go. I think the cost will probably be in the $125-$150/month range for 2 phones (my wife just wants a basic phone, she does not need, nor want, a smartphone) and about 2GB of data per month.


----------



## jayd (Mar 1, 2006)

All those letters. GSM, CDMA, PAL & NTSC for video and TV and heaven knows what else.
God forbid that things should have one simple standard world wide in this new age of technology. 
You have been super helpful and I appreciate the time given to me and all my questions.
Based on your last, I guess things back home are not quite as reasonable price wise as I imagined.
That $125 to 150 was a shocker. I wonder what they are holding back in ads I see for phones here.
Anywhere from the sale prices for monthly service at £10 to £32 a month. Of course, based on everything you have written, it appears you are a heavy user and understand all the gee-whiz gadgets that ppl have. I am way behind the curve. Wife tells me she has seen prices far above what I just wrote. Like £75. Jeesh. At the current rate of exchange, 75£ would be $120 and that's for ONE phone if she is right. Can't be. Who could spend that much beside Bill Gates? 

Smartphone. That the one with voice dictation and camera and all the belles and whistles. Right?
Wow, your phone only 3 years old and already you need a new one. In my case, I kinda doubt a phone bought today would expire before I do. 

That info on SIM card of HUGE help. Cos if I get a phone here changing out the SIM card would be no problem. I hope. Again, using your info, I would simply get another card that works in the USA.
That could be pay as you go. Is that correct?

Last year when we went back for a visit, I bought a cheap phone at Wal-Mart, had no need of camera
but it did have features I never did understand how to use. It was an aggravating experience, never quite got the hang of the darn thing. Even trying to delete some things was a war. On our last day there I took out the card and threw away the phone. Destroyed the card. That experience had colored and discouraged my appetite to own one. 

An aside, of sorts. In very beginning of my radio career in Calif., I had a night job at KWOW in Pomona. Well, the station went to computer operation after midnight. Huge 8track carousels.
It was long ago and my memory isn't perfect but, I believe there were at least two of these large monsters. I had about 20 minutes worth of instruction and when midnight came I was alone and on my own. Lets talk disaster here. We had lightening strikes a lot in that area and at one point the lights went out and we were off air for a minute or two. And nobody for me to call. When the lights came back on, everything was totally out of sync. You'd hear a voice identifying the speaker as John Wayne on behalf of the NRA for example. Unfortunately, the voice just before that would announce the latest hit from Loretta Lynn but what the listener got was John Wayne. And it got worse from there with the second lightening hit. Everything came up in the wrong place, and there I was at this podium like stand trying like mad to get things on track but not having a clue. Lost. Just total lost.
Naturally I didn't keep the job. Left a note under the manager's door suggesting maybe the puter should be shot for treason. That was my very first experience with computers, and that had to be in the early 70's. Automated radio Chuck. Hate em.


----------



## ChuckE (Aug 30, 2004)

There is no strict definition for "smartphone" but you can assume that any smartphone is going to have the ability for the user to download and install and run a wide selection of applications (now referred to as "apps").

There will be a calendar, some way of getting email, some way of taking notes, some camera, some way of using GPS. But those items, in just this paragraph, can also be in "dumbphones" (actually most carriers call them "feature phones" or "basic phones." You can make up your own mind).

So the real division between smart and dumb, may be the ability to install apps, but there is some overlap on that too. Since some not-quite-smartphones could have some apps, or modifications, from the device manufacturer. There are even user groups you can find for these dumbphones that have come up with very clever downloads.

The life-time of any electronic device can go by different scales. One scale is where the lifetime if as long as the device still does just what it was designed to do, which can be many times longer than the scale of hotness lifetime. This scale of hotness lifetime might be as few as a few months or possibly be as "long" as a few years. My Samsung S Epic is long-in-the-tooth for hotness. Samsung has since added an extra core processor to my single core Epic. It has also increase the clock speed and added some new features (like NFC).

Sure the Epic still does what I initially bought it for, but as it gets older I am getting a little annoyed with the occasional freezeups, and being left in the dust when I see other new phones go through their wizbang tricks. I want newer, hotter, better, faster!

If you are going to be traveling to the US, and you want to have cell phone usage, be sure to investigate how the SIM swapping works for your carrier and phone combo. I have just read that there may be different SIM and frequency capabilities that might not work here in the US (I read some work, some don't).

Let's make this the last posting in this thread. We've gone FAR OFF the original subject ("attached photos in emails too large") and now we are just kibitzing. You can send me a PM (Private Message) through the forum links, if you want to talk further. Or, if you have other issues or questions, just enter them into the appropriate forum. Bye.


----------

